# Old Aurora Monster Scenes Article 1971



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Guys and Gals...I stumbled upon a few Cool old Aurora articles That I think you'll get a kick out of...The first one is from 1963 about our Favorite Monster Models...

http://members.cox.net/houseofdracul...anewspaper.GIF

These next two speak of the Horrible Monster Scenes and how they WILL CORRUPT OUR POOR CHILDREN...ahem...they mean us...I don't know...I don't feel that corrupt...well maybe sometimes...

http://members.cox.net/houseofdracula/msarticle01.GIF

http://members.cox.net/houseofdracula/msarticle02.GIF

These were all sourced out by a buddy of mine over at the UMA (Universal Monster Army) site...His name is Mike Rutherford and if you are an Aurora Freak at all...you'll want to visit his website ...The House of Dracula...just click on the link below
http://members.cox.net/houseofdracula/

I hope you enjoyed these articles as much as I have 
...and if you find any others ...share them here!
Cheers all
Mcdee


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Yep, there's a good chance that those kits warped me so badly, that I want to replace them all and have them again. he he he


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Very cool site overall. Worth checking out in detail for many cool photos, etc.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

My stepmother:

"Those monster movies will warp your mind!"

or better yet:

"You can't watch those movies because they're the work of the Devil!"


Excuuuuse me, stepmother, but my waking up and walking in to You and Dad getting it on in the living room scarred my mind more than those movies ever will. 


:lol:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Mike's great at ferreting out this stuff. He's been around various forums forever, including this one, although I don't recall seeing him posting here lately. His username is Trendon.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW!!! Well that explaines it! :freak: That why I'm so messed up! BWAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAH:tongue:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...Kinda wierd...My Mother damned near died when I was painting Wonder Woman...but thought the Guillotine and Pendulum were 'more like it'
which, at the time gave me nightmares...not the kits......her ideas!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Political correctness...born in the Seventies. Who knew?


----------

